# Cpl Jessica A. Ellis



## shesulsa (May 13, 2008)

> he Department of Defense reports that 24-year old Corporal Jessica A. Ellis of Bend, Oregon was killed May 11th supporting Operation Iraqi Freedom.
> 
> Jessica Ellis reportedly died in Baghdad, Iraq, of wounds suffered when her vehicle encountered an improvised explosive device.


More info.


----------



## terryl965 (May 13, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## donna (May 13, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## Tez3 (May 13, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## morph4me (May 13, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 13, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (May 13, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (May 13, 2008)

R I P


----------



## arnisador (May 15, 2008)

.


----------

